# Caption This Photo: The Dear Ol' Gov of Massachusetts.



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

This photo is way to good to let pass without a bludgeoning or 2..

*Deval Patrick, a**fter hearing the news that he would not be selected to serve in the Obama cabinet in any capacity...*

Patrick aide: _"Governor Patrick? ... Governor? ... Sir? ... Governor Patrick? ... Are you alright sir?_ ... Hello? ... Governor?"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

"BUT ....I swallowed ..and cupped the balls " .." I thought that guaranteed me a job "...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Did I do that????


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

"You mean I took this f%#kin' job and this state doesn't have any money?"

OR

Thinking to himself, "Hmm I have no shot in hell of re-election so I might as well take an appointment from O.B."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What so you mean when you say I am a dumb a$$hole ??


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Really? Obama said I give the best head...SWEET!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"he's still gonna buy me the cadillac he promised right?"


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Sniper said:


>


Winner


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

For the last time, I do not sound like Micheal Jackson


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

" That lunch went right through me."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"...should I spit or swallow?"


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

]









There's a mob of cops in the hall and they wanna do *what* to me????


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


>


OOPS, I think I just shart a Dukakis in my pants.....................


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

OH MY GOD, MY Pink frilly G-String is riding up into my nether regions!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

" He just had to put it on vibrate"


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> This photo is way to good to let pass without a bludgeoning or 2..
> 
> *Deval Patrick, a**fter hearing the news that he would not be selected to serve in the Obama cabinet in any capacity...*
> 
> Patrick aide: _"Governor Patrick? ... Governor? ... Sir? ... Governor Patrick? ... Are you alright sir?_ ... Hello? ... Governor?"


Congressman Frank, is that a pack of lifesavers in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


>


"No way. The Senate President is planning a striptease at the fundraiser tonight? ...Really?"


----------



## Clint (Jul 16, 2008)

AP(Boston) Massachusetts Governor Deval Patrick states, Listen, you know it I know it. I can do whatever I want. Challenge me and you'll be having beers at the White House. Good luck parking at or flying out of logan though. Lets move on to how awesome I am.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Blagojevich got how much for that Senate seat ???


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

"A banana was found in the tailpipe of the Caddy?!?"


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


>


What do you mean there is no money? .....I stimulated obama the best way I knew how.......he said he liked it.................


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Who is Quinn Bill????


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


>


"Wow! That's the biggest black cock I've ever seen. Can you stick it in my bum bum? Don't stop til it touches my brain."


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you trying to tell me I WASN'T elected for my politics?


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

"Gotta look like im thinking, Gotta look like im thinking, Gotta look like im thinking"


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


>


Richard Gere was right, GERBILS ARE GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

He has what kind of drapes in his office?????????


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

"What...me, worry?"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

_







_
_ "DAmnit Barry! shut up already, I gotta turtle poking its head out"_


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

What you talkin' bout Willis.

or

We're movin' on up to the East side.


----------



## bamasux (Oct 14, 2009)

"you want to require welfare recipients to take a drug test to get a check? shit, you trippin, son."


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"A pimp can get away with wearing a tie like this, but only a BIG PIMP can take food off your plates and give it too his homies!"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"kinda salty...."


----------

